# 400 men cut their testicles off believing it would help them meet God



## Flash (Mar 1, 2015)

> A man dubbed ‘the guru in bling’ allegedly convinced up to 400 men to cut off their own testicles so it would bring them closer to God. Ouch.
> 
> Gurmeet Ram Rahim Singh, who has an estimated net worth of $40 (£26) million and has 50 million followers worldwide, is head of the socio-spiritual organisation Dera Sacha Sauda. He also stars in films.
> 
> ...


Source:400 men cut their testicles off believing it would help them meet God | Metro News

They better be eunuchs, than being a blind religious men.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 1, 2015)

times 9000000000


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 1, 2015)

i dont know wtf is wrong with these people 
why would you cut you balls?

well if they believed that would help them meet god, they deserved it


----------



## Minion (Mar 1, 2015)

Those dumb 400 deserve it


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 1, 2015)

Are these dumba$$ 400 alive?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 1, 2015)

isn't this the guru guy who was in MSG ?? man, it was hilarious !!  

as far as the 400 testicle-less men are concerned, one word : 



Spoiler



Ch***yo


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I hope they are not married or else we will be left with 400 women who can't get properly served. 


Spoiler



Needed to put this in a polite way


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 1, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Are these dumba$$ 400 alive?????????????????????????????????????????



Cutting of testicles doesn't mean you'll die


----------



## nRiTeCh (Mar 1, 2015)

May b later we might hear that women cut off their both breasts in a hope to meet goddess...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I hope they are not married or else we will be left with 400 women who can't get properly served.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



fret not! keep in mind the women-to-men ratio, esp. in that state.

- - - Updated - - -

meanwhile, in another case, a two-legged ass risks his embarrassed (now if the man wasn't ashamed, atleast the organ might be) testicles for chop-chop by making a pervert use of them in public, unflinchingly (no offence to poor mute asses and donkeys!):



Spoiler



Man masturbates, ejaculates onto the back of a woman at St Kilda Festival


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 2, 2015)

world is full of strange people ....


----------



## Anorion (Mar 2, 2015)

they had balls


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2015)

^^You got a very valid point there.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2015)

Why do people even follow schmucks like Gurmeet Ram Rahim Singh?


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why do people even follow schmucks like Gurmeet Ram Rahim Singh?


As long as there are fools to getting fooled, there will be fools to fool them.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2015)

I have no words.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Mar 2, 2015)

May God help them grow their balls back


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 2, 2015)

This is a quick way to meet god.
Die and BAM you meet the god


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2015)

Mr.Kickass said:


> May God help them grow their *brains *back


.....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2015)

^ If they had brain in the first place, they wouldn't had followed such con man from the start.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2015)

The silver lining is that such stupid people won't reproduce and contaminate the gene pool.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 2, 2015)

^That's a very logical + legible point...


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 2, 2015)

who has the balls to cut off theirs balls and then has no balls


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The silver lining is that such stupid people won't reproduce and contaminate the gene pool.



 very well said.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 3, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The silver lining is that such stupid people won't reproduce and contaminate the gene pool.



Epic said!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nothing surprises me nowadays. This is like everyday news now in India. Why couldnt they just perform vasectomy.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 3, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Nothing surprises me nowadays. This is like everyday news now in India. Why couldnt they just perform vasectomy.



Doesn't work like that. Only straight up castration would get you closer to god. That too if only done at GRRS' own special clinic.

Reading about godmen reminds me of the song Personal Jesus by Depeche Mode.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 3, 2015)

They had balls but no brains! Now they don't have either.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 3, 2015)

This news has been on the top of reddit.com/r/darwinawards for the last 2 days.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> They had balls but no brains! Now they don't have either.



 good one


----------



## $hadow (Mar 4, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> They had balls but no brains! Now they don't have either.


----------

